# Aquatech Underwater Housing for 5D Mark III Available.



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 7, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/aquatech-underwater-housing-for-5d-mark-iii-available/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/aquatech-underwater-housing-for-5d-mark-iii-available/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/aquatech-underwater-housing-for-5d-mark-iii-available/"></a></div>
<strong>Introducing the new AquaTech DC5-V3 Sport Housing


</strong>AquaTech is happy to announce the release of the new DC5-V3 to suit the new Canon 5D MKIII. This housing is now available through all your normal outlets and features the same dependable controls that are conveniently placed at your fingertips to ensure smooth and reliable control over your camera.</p>
<p><strong>The DC5-V3 features the following controls.</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Shutter release</li>
<li>AF-ON</li>
<li>Quick menu</li>
<li>Play back</li>
<li>Main rear dial</li>
<li>Set</li>
<li>Multi control toggle</li>
<li>Video / Stills switcher</li>
<li>Record</li>
<li>Live view</li>
<li>$1895 USD</li>
<li>Available Now</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>From: <a href="http://www.aquatech.net/" target="_blank">http://www.aquatech.net/</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 7, 2012)

What, they don't provide a control to acces the Rate button? Damn them, how could they. Because of that critical lack, I'll never buy this housing for the 5DIII that I don't have.


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> What, they don't provide a control to acces the Rate button? Damn them, how could they. Because of that critical lack, I'll never buy this housing for the 5DIII that I don't have.



For me it's the lack of the zoom button for during playback. No way I can live without that!

Hey, does this thing fix the light leak issue too?


----------



## clicstudio (May 7, 2012)

*Aquatech products are great!*

I rented a housing for my 1D IV and although the lens port is not that easy to install and the joystick didn't line up with the corresponding controller knob, most of the functions can be accessed.
The housing performed great and my camera stayed dry... Which is the most important thing


----------



## photoxication (May 7, 2012)

I can't find the actual page on Aquatech's web site. Is it just me? Can someone please post a direct link to the product? Thanks.


----------



## Wideopen (May 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> What, they don't provide a control to acces the Rate button? Damn them, how could they. Because of that critical lack, I'll never buy this housing for the 5DIII that I don't have.



No rate button?! :-\ lol


----------



## ideaworx (May 7, 2012)

photoxication said:


> I can't find the actual page on Aquatech's web site. Is it just me? Can someone please post a direct link to the product? Thanks.



I spoke with someone there on Wed of last week and he said they were still in production, as well on the website side of things. I expect to see something later this week I am sure. I am looking forward to trying this out, looks real solid and will be a nice compliment to the 5DM3 in regards to shooting some nice pictures on the water and under the water


----------



## Hill Benson (May 7, 2012)

Wow, certainly not cheap but I have little doubt that it's going to give some aquatic adventurers some amazing still and video footage. I can certainly see myself renting one of these one day.


----------



## samueljay (May 8, 2012)

I hope these don't have any leaking issues light or otherwise


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (May 8, 2012)

looks like their site is down? i tried the link here and nothing, then tried going to it, via google, and nothing. could be down or broken for now.


----------



## clicstudio (May 8, 2012)

samueljay said:


> I hope these don't have any leaking issues light or otherwise


A light leak is no big deal... a water leak will be a disaster


----------



## 5D Freak (May 9, 2012)

I have the original housing for my 5DII. It has been awesome in the surf, no leaks - not a drop! And I've taken a few poundings with it too! I'm a very happy customer.
I'm thinking of getting the 5DIII and converting my 5DII to dedicated infrared. Will the 5DIII fit in the original 5DII housing? I don't care about button placement so much as I preset everything before I hit the water and I have the pistol grip to fire shots. The alignment of the review button would be the only thing I would like. Does anyone know how this would go?


----------



## 5D Freak (May 9, 2012)

Looks like I have found an answer to my own question. Yes!!! with more functionality than I expected. From the Aquatech facebook page:
"Canon 5D MKIII conversion kits are now available direct through AquaTech for anyone using the CO-7 or DC5-V2 housings. Contact [email protected] to be directed to your nearest sales member."


----------

